# Cyps in pots 2017



## monocotman (Apr 8, 2017)

Hi,

Been a couple of years since I posted these and plenty has happened.
I have lost maybe half the plants as I have not been able to give them much attention due to family issues.
Anyway most of those that have survived look ok. Some of the big pots look good. All these are hybrids. Most of the species have gone backwards or just held their own. All the reginae types are gone. Several of the big pots of hybrids looked ok but died over winter. No buds and rotted plants. 
I can confirm that, as Michael Wienert says, as the plants get bigger they become more likely to succumb to rot over winter.
If you have the inclination then they need dividing. I did not.
Anyway looking on the bright side there is now room for all the pots on the staging plus room for them to develop. There will be a decent display in a month or so.
Formosanum has survived although maybe only half the size of last year.
Both clones of Michael are good and the alba clone is, as usual the second plant after formosanum to flower. This plant has more green than alba flowers but I still like it.

https://flic.kr/p/Soo4cE

https://flic.kr/p/Tr4t2U

https://flic.kr/p/Tr4n5d

David


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 8, 2017)

Sorry to hear about your situation, but your collection is still much more impressive than mine.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 8, 2017)

I hope things are good again for you. The plants look great!


----------



## abax (Apr 8, 2017)

I wouldn't be disappointed with those Cyps. at all. I'd love
to see more photos later in the season please.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 10, 2017)

I think you're doing well.
dont give up!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks for the update David. It is sad you lost so many plants. I look forward to seeing them in flower, so keep us informed about their progress. Large clumps really are in danger of rotting, even when growing in the ground.


----------



## monocotman (Apr 13, 2017)

*Michael update*

Now fully out with 22 blooms.
Still more green than alba but that is the way of this particular clone,

https://flic.kr/p/TeN8cY

https://flic.kr/p/TzWP8L

Regards,

David


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 13, 2017)

Really impressive David. I swear when I see shots of your collection as they emerge I have to look closely so as to not think I'm looking at clumps of hosta! Nobody grows Cyps as big and luxurious as you.


----------



## monocotman (Apr 14, 2017)

*Cyp culture*

Tom,

Thanks for your kind words!
The reason they grow well for me may be down to the weather.
The UK has a climate with some of the lowest levels of abiotic stress
anywhere on the planet.
A typical winter may drop to -5c and the summer highs will be at least 25c with the odd day nearer 30c. Rain is year round.
This gives the plants a nice long even growing season with little stress,

Regards,

David


----------



## leeaun (Apr 16, 2017)

Hi David - what a lovely collection of cyps in pots - I also grow mine all outdoors in pots and with no protection. I bought some terrestial orchid compost from Laneside Orchids which was really costly for repotting them - may I ask what your mix is and do you mix your own? I also fertilize mine every few weeks with tomato feed - what would you advise using for plants in pots? 

Thanks for your advice! 



monocotman said:


> Tom,
> 
> Thanks for your kind words!
> The reason they grow well for me may be down to the weather.
> ...


----------



## monocotman (Apr 17, 2017)

*Cyp culture*

Hi Leeaun,

If you search for the various 'cyps in pots' threads for 2012, 2013, 2014 etc there is plenty of information on culture.
I basically grow mine in oversize plastic pots and 90-100% super coarse perlite that I buy in 100 litre bags. Much cheaper than laneside. I top the pots with clay balls to make them look better.
Feeding at this time of year is weekly with a general purpose fertiliser like miraclegro. Full strength for hybrids and quarter strength for species.
Later on I use tomato fertiliser and maybe use it once a month.
The plants have to make so much new growth and flower in the spring that I think they need plenty to start with. After flowering their needs drop away quickly.
Watering is when the pots feel lighter which can be weekly or every 2-3 days depending on the weather.
Hope this helps,

Regards,

David


----------



## monocotman (Apr 18, 2017)

*Update with a monster cyp*

Hi,
An update with Sabine alba and a big Gabriela.
Sabine is struggling and I may have to repot it this year as some of the new growths have rotted.
Gabriela is the biggest cyp I now grow. 
It survived the neglect of the last year easily.
About 35 growths and flowers this year and nearly 2 feet across.

https://flic.kr/p/TKeXG1

https://flic.kr/p/SGG1hY

Finally and just as an aside, one of the apple trees in the garden, a Discovery, is flowering it's heart out and looks a picture.

https://flic.kr/p/TMCjGR

Regards,

David


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 18, 2017)

Sabine alba is just a stunning flower.


----------



## monocotman (May 11, 2017)

*Monster Philip*

Hi,

This one is now up to somewhere around 25 big flowers(kentuckiense x macranthos).
The cold spring has meant the plants have grown quite slowly
And this has allowed the colours to develop fully.
This is probably the biggest and best flowering it has ever produced,

https://flic.kr/p/UDtXCh

Regards,

David


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 11, 2017)

monocotman said:


> Hi,
> 
> This one is now up to somewhere around 25 big flowers(kentuckiense x macranthos).
> The cold spring has meant the plants have grown quite slowly
> ...



Very nice.
Ironically we now have cool weather, so my Gisellas and other mid-season flowering cyps wilted in the early heat (90 degrees end of April); but my late flowering Hank Small still looks good.


----------

